# Brown Strawberry Cheesecake



## Bean13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well it didn't trun out the way I pictured but we're still proud of it.  Learned a few things.
Still smells like cheesecake.
The white spots were from TD added at last minute.  Shoulda stirred more or not added it anyway.  Still love it though.
We did not add any FO to the topping.  See what it looks and smells like in a few days.


----------



## MrsFusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Genny (Dec 18, 2010)

Mmm!! It looks wonderful.


----------



## Bean13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank-you very much.  It makes me smile big lots.


----------



## flowersoap (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey, looks good!!


----------



## llineb (Dec 18, 2010)

Lovely!  Especially the pink top layer!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 18, 2010)

I bet it smells great! I would love to see what it looks like at a later time.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 19, 2010)

I think it looks great :0)


----------



## Relle (Dec 19, 2010)

Love it.

Relle.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 19, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## Bean13 (Dec 20, 2010)

llineb said:
			
		

> Lovely!  Especially the pink top layer!



I don't know why the topping didn't all stay pink.  Guess the Flavour Oil had something to do with it.

Thanks everyone.  I made lip balm in the cheesecake oil but its pretty soft.


----------



## ewenique (Dec 21, 2010)

That turned out so pretty!


----------



## Zhuliya (Dec 27, 2010)

This is really cute!! Congrats!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 27, 2010)

That turned out nice!  The different textures make it really intersting to look at.


----------



## Bean13 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok a day short of four weeks and here are the results.






The soap still has a very sweet and creamy scent to it.  It's barely faded but the vanilla has made what I wanted to be red for strawberry turn brown.  Right from the beginning.  So Flavour Oil hold a scent very very well but will change your other colours even if you did not put that scent in with that layer if it has Vanilla.

Does that make sence?


----------



## SummerlandSoaps (Jan 13, 2011)

The pink spikey tom and the speckled oval on the tom remind of a slice of dragon fruit! very cute!!


----------



## LadyM (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow this is so pretty!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the look of your soap ... plus I thought of dragon fruit when I saw it ... and I love anything to do with Dragons.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 15, 2011)

Wish I could smell it.  :wink:


----------

